
Real-life Color Picker - alexandros
http://presurfer.blogspot.com/2010/01/color-picker.html
======
Sidnicious
I hate concepts like this — good idea, no chance that the designers will ever
execute it.

Especially when the designers don't notice the difference between additive and
subtractive color.

------
Semiapies
"Real life" in the sense of "someone's half-baked and faked-up design
concept", I'm afraid.

